# if you were serious about money maxing you would keep all your expenses to a minimum



## cmfanel (Dec 11, 2021)

and save all your income

ideally live with your parents, dont go out often, and work on yourself. if you did this from 22 to 25-26 you could probably become a millionaire with smart investing strategies


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 11, 2021)

Waste your prime years to become rich as an oldcel theory


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 11, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Waste your prime years to become rich as an oldcel theory


"waste" 5 years for a lifetime of financial freedom. sure


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 11, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> "waste" 5 years for a lifetime of financial freedom. sure


I don't believe in saving, u should either spend on yourself or invest. Saving money beyond a certain limit is low inhib cope


----------



## Harold O'brien (Dec 11, 2021)

I'm going to be rich in the future so from a consumption smoothing utility maximiser perspective it makes more sense for me to spend whatever I want


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 11, 2021)

god this forum is complete garbage


----------



## Harold O'brien (Dec 11, 2021)

We are both lookism users btw, lol at your sentience


----------



## Deleted member 16384 (Dec 11, 2021)

Harold O'brien said:


> We are both lookism users btw, lol at your sentience


All of us, he thinks we will accept BS brofinance


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Dec 11, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> god this forum is complete garbage


Most people are idiots. What you're saying is pure facts


----------



## House Lannister (Dec 11, 2021)

Save for what. I had the same belief that saving is good now I just realize it’s better to live in the moment


----------



## Hector (Dec 11, 2021)

Totally agree, the most crucial part is the beggining, because is exponencial. Saving 5 years during youth 20-25 years old (you can enjoy life a lot without wasting money) > saving money 30 - 35 years old


----------



## DwayneWhite55 (Dec 11, 2021)

Then how would I afford my gaming and action figures?


----------



## enzo (Dec 11, 2021)

DwayneWhite55 said:


> Then how would I afford my gaming and action figures?


----------



## yue (Dec 11, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> "waste" 5 years for a lifetime of financial freedom. sure


You’ll never developmentally recover


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 11, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> and save all your income
> 
> ideally live with your parents, dont go out often, and work on yourself. if you did this from 22 to 25-26 you could probably become a millionaire with smart investing strategies


True, however, I believe there should be a balance. I should still be able to enjoy my life while saving income because for all you know you’re dead before you reach the age where your investments start paying off.


----------



## Alexanderr (Dec 11, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> I don't believe in saving, u should either spend on yourself or invest. Saving money beyond a certain limit is low inhib cope


With interest rates so god damn low and inflation so god damn high saving huge amounts of cash is stupid anyway, it’s just rotting away each year and becoming worth less.


----------



## forevergymcelling (Dec 12, 2021)

I'm just waiting for my inheritance theory while growing a YT channel jfl


----------



## slayer69 (Dec 12, 2021)

Welcome @Anstrum95


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2021)

DIONYSIAN JBSLAYER said:


> Waste your prime years to become rich as an oldcel theory



living without addictions (no alcohol, no package/processed food, no caffeine, no weed, no anabolic steroids, no tobacco, no other drugs) will garantee a healthier, more motivating life and will let you save a huge amount of money as you are young


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Dec 13, 2021)

i have a crippling ubereats addiction


----------



## Warlow (Dec 13, 2021)

AlwaysHaveQuestions said:


> i have a crippling ubereats addiction


my dad saw my doordash orders and forcefully withdrew 10k from my account because I have "spending issues" as he put it.

niggas so jealous of a nigga wit paper, they even sabotage they own sons.


----------



## AlwaysHaveQuestions (Dec 13, 2021)

Warlow said:


> my dad saw my doordash orders and forcefully withdrew 10k from my account because I have "spending issues" as he put it.
> 
> niggas so jealous of a nigga wit paper, they even sabotage they own sons.


he is right to. ordering food is a right reserved for royalty: a privilege that shouldnt even exist. but many like myself are addicted to a power they cannot afford


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Dec 13, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> "waste" 5 years for a lifetime of financial freedom. sure


Tbh this, I can probably invest away 15k a year putting me by age 30 as a retired multimillionaire with good index fund investments (infact during my 20s due to much more income I’ll be able to invest way more than 15K annually)

due to my calculations I figure by age 25 here will be my financial situation 






assuming financial freedom in aspects of no tax, food provided, accommodation and bills provided in military I can live more than comfortably on a budget of 5k annually (more than enough for rep fashion maxxing, looksmaxxing and going out and shit)

could theoretically retire in my prime years of 20s


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 13, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> living without addictions (no alcohol, no package/processed food, no caffeine, no weed, *no anabolic steroids*, no tobacco, no other drugs) will garantee a healthier, more motivating life and will let you save a huge amount of money as you are young


was legit until thiis


----------



## Blackpill3d (Dec 13, 2021)

i vanguardmaxing atm. bought a car tho which is a (necessary) expense


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 13, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> and save all your income
> 
> ideally live with your parents, dont go out often, and work on yourself. if you did this from 22 to 25-26 you could probably become a millionaire with smart investing strategies


Exactly what I did, 27 and now a millionaire. 
Although it requires tremendous sacrifice, and a low slay count than I wanted (don't care about this at all now) 
I'm defo in a better place to live the life I wanted.
Worked 2 jobs, started business, 
Lived with parents
Drove and spent minimum if I went out to clubs or restaurants (once every 2 months)


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Dec 13, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> living without addictions (no alcohol, no package/processed food, no caffeine, no weed, no anabolic steroids, no tobacco, no other drugs) will garantee a healthier, more motivating life and will let you save a huge amount of money as you are young


No porn too lorsss. The biggest poison of them all, nearly ruined me no joke


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2021)

Chadethnic101 said:


> No porn too lorsss. The biggest poison of them all, nearly ruined me no joke


exactly, porn is extremely damaging.
I did not include porn in the above list just because it does not let you save money directly (unless you pay for onlyfans, sex cams, etc)


----------



## Lorsss (Dec 13, 2021)

cmfanel said:


> and save all your income
> 
> ideally live with your parents, dont go out often, and work on yourself. if you did this from 22 to 25-26 you could probably become a millionaire with smart investing strategies



what aboit long-term relationships? it's the greatest commitment in terms of time and money.


----------



## cmfanel (Dec 13, 2021)

Lorsss said:


> what aboit long-term relationships? it's the greatest commitment in terms of time and money.


if its a girl you believe you will have a family with its an investment.


----------

